
Why Tracking Cookies Are Dangerous If You Have Nothing to Hide - gvaishno
https://www.hackerfoss.com/2019/10/why-tracking-cookies-are-dangerous-if.html
======
pmdulaney
90% of readers are mentally inserting the word "Even" as they read that
headline. Why didn't you put it there for them?

~~~
gvaishno
Thanks, pal. I have updated the title.

